# [SOLVED] Code 28 Drivers not installed-Ethernet Controller/Mass Storage



## westside luau (Feb 21, 2012)

Running Windows XP on Sony Vaio VGN-N365E. Unable to connect to hardwire or wireless internet connection. Device manager shows the following devices Code 28: Ethernet Controller, Mass Storage Controller, PCI Device, SM Bus Controller, Video Controller and Video Controller (VGA Compatible). Did a clean and erase of the previous operating system of its Vista program and installed Windows XP. Need help in locating drivers to upload to laptop. Any assistance or advice needed. Thank you.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Code 28 Drivers not installed-Ethernet Controller/Mass Storage*

Hi welcome to TSF

you should be able to get the drivers here Sony eSupport - VGN-N365E - Support


----------



## westside luau (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Code 28 Drivers not installed-Ethernet Controller/Mass Storage*

Mahalo (Thank you), will look it up.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Code 28 Drivers not installed-Ethernet Controller/Mass Storage*

your welcome, post back when you get them installed.


----------



## westside luau (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Code 28 Drivers not installed-Ethernet Controller/Mass Storage*

Mahalo once again Oscer1....located correct drivers and uploaded to laptop...everything working like a charm....job well done...keep up the fantastic and efficient assistance. Will seek further help in a few days when I attempt to "fix" sisters emachine desktop. Have a good day!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, good to hear


----------

